# stitches?



## Sarah10

Hi :wave: just a quick question..
if you have a home birth, what happens if you tear and need stitches? do you need to be transferred to a hospital to be sewn by a surgeon? i probably sound like a dopey so and so but i've just had a thought Lol.

any advice/answers would be appreciated thanks :flower:


----------



## goddess25

I am going to ask my midwife this tomorrow... I tore really really badly with the first baby and i was only in theatre but it took the 2 doctors about an hour to sew my bits up again... i think they may call for someone to come to your home because moving you may cause more blood loss but not sure i will let you know what my midwife tells me tomorrow.


----------



## Heather M

I had a 2nd degree tear when I delivered my daughter last week. Our MW had everything available to do the stitches there and then. Basically, due to bleeding I was immediately given the oxytocin shot after delivering the baby, then delivered the afterbirth. After this they gave a number of local freezing shots and did what they had to do! I had quite a bit of blood loss but was able to stay home throughout this entire process. I think if there was a concern they would've called EMS to attend to me ASAP. A week later, I'm still a little sore (often because I'm slightly overdoing it) but it is healing very nicely :)
Hope this helps but definitely ask your MW for more information!


----------



## Sarah10

Thankyou both of you xx


----------



## Rmar

A midwife should have the skill to be able to stitch up a regular tear. Obviously if it is bad enough, you will either have someone come to you or have to go in and be stitched up (depending on which country you live in). It is one of those necessary skills to have as a homebirth midwife.


----------



## glitterbug

I went to hospital but only because the tear was a 3b one...i.e right through! If it hadn't been a bad the midwives could have done it at home. They are really prepared for everything.


----------



## JenStar1976

As posted above: they'll stitch up 1st & 2nd degree tears, but you'd have to go to hospital for 3rd degree tears (well, that's what happens where I live).

My stitching took longer than my labour did! x


----------



## Blob

I asked this one too :) I wondered how they would do it as in hospital you're legs are all in the air :lol: Apparently they do it on you bed or something like that and you lie as if you were getting a smear test...just in case you wondered how like i did :lol:


----------



## Sarah10

Ahh thanks :D really helpful replies xxx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

in the UK generally unless its a 3rd degree tear or greater; they can usually deal with it at home. Actually its better at home as they don't need to ask the consultants advice regarding it (which does have to happen in some hospitals) and they can take their time whereas in hospital it is often a rush job. I have only heard of one case (friend of my sister) who had to be transferred to the hospital but hers was a particularly bad tear.

Soph x


----------



## Adela Quested

Here in the Netherlands the midwife stitches it herself, though again I'm sure that if it was particularly bad then you would need to go to hospital. In which case the midwife would drive you there in her car :)


----------



## flubdub

Wow, midwives are amazing :flower:


----------



## JenStar1976

I was sitting on my sofa, the MW kneeling on the floor stitching me up whilst I was getting the hang of my first breast feed! x


----------



## Sarah10

Jen at least your mind was occupied by feeling your LO :D and i agree, i usually associate tearing/stitches with a man in a green suit lol


----------



## goddess25

I asked my midwife yesterday and she said as long as the tear is 1st or 2nd degree and it looks as if it will be fairly simple to repair then the midwifes do it after you have given birth and they would give you the injection with the placenta. If it required more help or its worse than 2nd degree then yes you would be transferred to the hospital for medical repair.


----------

